# Ab morgen bei Lidl!



## AnfängerTheo (20. März 2013)

Hallo,liebe Angler.
Hoffe bin ich im richtigen Thread hier?!
Morgen bei Lidl viel im Angebot-Vorfächer,Posen,Rollen,Futter etc.
http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln

So eine Angelzubehörbox z.B. für Hecht/Zander 106 teilig 9,99€.
Taugt dieses Zeug etwas oder lieber Finger weg?
Habe heute bei Norma zugeschlagen und mir einen Bissanzeiger geholt für 10€,da ich eig. nur positives darüber gelesen habe.

Danke.


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



AnfängerTheo schrieb:


> So eine Angelzubehörbox z.B. für Hecht/Zander 106 teilig 9,99€.
> Taugt dieses Zeug etwas oder lieber Finger weg?



naja wenn da was brauchbares bei ist fress ich einen besen #q
alleine wenn ich daran denke was normales vorfach material kostet da ist der 10 euro schein schon weg und dan 106 teile |kopfkrat ich sag blos china machts möglich #q


----------



## nachtfischer123 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Lass blos die Finger von dem MÜLL........ich würde nicht mal daran Denken sowas zu kaufen!!


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Die Schnur sieht gut aus, aber nur zum unterfüttern. Auch die Knicklichter kann ich empfehlen, habe mir so eine Packung vor 2 Jahren gekauft, und die Dinger tuen es immer noch. Auch die Tasche wird wie immer OK sein, aber der Rest naja. Vielleicht braucht ja jemand eine Zange, Rachensperre, Totschläger und so dann wäre das auch was, aber den Rest kann man wohl knicken.

Kaufe mir morgen dann meine 4. Tasche, aber eigentlich nur wegen Boxen, für Gummifische und Wobbler bis 18cm ist die Ideal.


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

wo steht da eigendlich das es das ab morgen im laden gibt? das ist doch der online shop?
zur qualität vergiss die kleinteile das ist schrott die ruten sind sogar ganz brauchbar siehe hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PvT91ETmyY


----------



## Sir Pommes (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

das Thema hatten wir irgendwo in der letzten Woche bereits

darin war auch ein Link zu einem "Testvideo" der Zubehörbox enthalten und da ist herausgekommen, dass einzelne Teile SO schlecht gar nicht sind. Die Spinner liefen wie sie sollten, die Haken waren allesamt scharf und bei Posen, Perlen und Gummistoppern kann selbst Lidl nichts verkehrt machen

wenn man jetzt mal ausrechnet was das im Fachhandel einzeln kosten würde, kommt man mit 9,99 EUR schon günstig weg

im Klaren muss man sich natürlich trotzdem darüber sein, dass vieles in der Kiste wirklich Käse ist. Aber bei dem preis ...

edit: über mir steht jetzt der Link


----------



## nachtfischer123 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Die Bissanzeiger werden nach dem ersten Regenguß warscheinlich Dauersignal geben........wir billig kauft kauft 2 mal!Den Klapp Hocker habe ich letztes Jahr für 8 Euro in einem Gartencenter gekauft; der hält allerdings.....obwohl billig,aber damit will ich auch keine Fische fangen


----------



## lifeofmyown (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ich habe mir von Zeit zu Zeit die eine oder andere Zubehörbox bei einem Discounter gekauft. War eigentlich größtenteils brauchbar.

Aber die Ruten und Rollen würde ich nur kaufen, wenn ich damit einmal im Jahr an einen Forellenpuff gehen wollen würde. 

Ich hab mir zum testen mal so ein Billigangelset gekauft. Habe damit zwar einen 65er Hecht gedrillt, aber die Rutenaktion und die Funktion der Rolle...naja, reden wir nicht drüber. Seither liegt das "Set" im Keller.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> das geld kannst du dir getrost sparen! [...]... aber meistens lohnt es sich dann doch ein paar euros mehr zu investieren um anständige ausrüstung zu kriegen! |bla:



Sehe ich nicht so - habe mir letztes Jahr zwei so Sets gekauft (Spinnfischen und "normal"). Alles, wo ein Fisch "dranhängt" und damit Systemrelevant ist - also Wirbel, Schnur, Haken, Vorfach - hab ich in die Tonne gegeben, alles andere (Blei, Bleischrot, Hakenschärfer, Hakenklips, Posen, etc.) habe ich "geprüft" und (für mich) als verwendbar empfunden. 

Die Twister sind etwas "härter" als die hochwertigen Weichplastikköder, fangen aber genau so ihren Barsch. 

Allein die "Boxen" sind sehr praktisch, mit unterteilbaren Fächern (so waren sie zumindest im letzten Jahr, wie die heurigen sind, weiß ich nicht).

Meine Meinung: Man kann damit einen Haufen Geld sparen, darf aber nicht erwarten, dass alles auch brauchbar ist - und dass alles verwendbar ist.


----------



## karpfenfischer14 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ich denke mal das so eine zubehör box etwas billig verarbeitet ist weil ein set mit 100 teile kostet niemals nur 10 euro |kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Aber was ich da echt empfehlen kann ist die tasche die hatte ich mal früher und die wahr echt gut verarbeitet und hielt auch etwas aus!!!


----------



## ascipenser (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Hallo!

Was ist denn mit dem Forellenteig? Das ist doch
ein Markenprodukt und billiger als im letzten Geschäft
wo ich mir welchen gekauft hab. Da dürfte man
doch nichts verkehrt machen?

Grüße


----------



## Merlin (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie sich ein halbwegs verantwortungsbewußter Anglen sich so ein Schrott kaufen kann !!


----------



## AnfängerTheo (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

danke euch für die vielen meinungen.
bei uns ist das erst morgen im lidl zur verfügung,daher fragte ich.
mal sehen ob der bissanzeiger geht...bin gespannt.


----------



## nachtfischer123 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

MERLIN^^^^^JA Recht haste ,aber er ist noch Jungangler da kann ich das auch wiederum verstehen,mit dem Taschengeld wird er kein großen Sprünge machen können
Die Bissanzeiger gehen schon, nur eben wie lange und sich auch nur bei Trockenheit.........


----------



## chris_85 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie sich ein halbwegs verantwortungsbewußter Anglen sich so ein Schrott kaufen kann !!



den zusammenhang mit Verantwortungsbewusstsein verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie sich ein halbwegs verantwortungsbewußter Anglen sich so ein Schrott kaufen kann !!



Dann führ doch mal bitte aus, was einen verantwortungsbewussten Angler von einem verantwortungslosen Angler unterscheidet, nur weil er sich Bleischrot im Wert von 1,00 € (die Dose) ans Vorfach klippt, anstatt Bleischrot im Wert von 6,90 (die Dose). Oder was Verantwortungsvoller daran ist, einen Schwimmer im Wert von 4 € das Stück zu verwenden, als einen Schwimmer im Wert von 0,50 €...

Ich verstehs nämlich (wie mein Vorredner) auch nicht - aber als verantwortungsbewusstloser Angler will ich ja stets dazu lernen ...


----------



## fordfan1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Jepp.hatte mir vor einiger Zeit auch mal einige dieser "Zubehörboxen" gekauft,und finde diese grade für Anfänger die noch nicht soviel im Besitz haben nicht verkehrt.

Verschiede Posen,Wickelbrettchen,die Haken auch in Ordnung und einiges an Blei.

Die meisten Posen und vor allem die Boxen nutze ich heute noch,einfach hinfahren und anschauen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> einfach hinfahren und anschauen.



Der beste Tipp in diesem Faden bislang ... :g


----------



## thomas72 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Hallo,
hab mir vor 3 Jahren auch mehrere Rutensets und Zubehör geholt.
Die Rollen und die Schnur kannst Du vergessen, die Ruten verwende ich heute noch zum Posenfischen auf Hecht.
Habe erst Ende 2012 einen 97er Hecht mit 12 Pfund damit gefangen.
Die Tasche zum Spinnangeln finde ich auch sehr gut.
Allerdings würde ich von den Wobblern, Vorfach-Sets usw. die Finger lassen.


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Habe heute viel darüber gelesen. Fast alle verschiedenen Threads hier und auch sonst im Netz. 

Über die Rollen (nicht die an der Angel, sondern die einzelnen für 16,99) liest man viel gutes und schlechtes. Ich bekomme jetzt dann meinen Angelschein und werde mir nach intensiver Recherche mal so eine Rolle kaufen für meine Zweitangel, die ich noch von Opa habe. Mal sehen wie sie sich macht. 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln/CRIVIT-Angelfreilaufrolle-1

Würdet ihr die 3000er oder die 5000er kaufen bzw. für welche "Angelarten" ist die Crivit Freilaufrolle am besten geeignet? Ich will mir die zum Posenfischen dran machen. 

P.S Bitte nicht schreiben wie schlecht das Teil ist. Ich habe wie gesagt heute viel darüber gelesen und es gibt sowohl gute als auch schlechte Bewertungen. Aber für 16,99 ist nicht viel kaputt...

Tasche habe ich mir heute bei Norma gekauft. Macht einen super Eindruck. Ist also nicht alles nur Schmarrn.


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Habe die Tasche schon seit 2011, ich denke nicht, dass sie sich (außer der Optik) doll geändert hat. Hier könnt ihr ein Review vom 2011er Modell lesen. Hoffe gefällt 

http://berlin-street-fishing.blogspot.de/2013/03/lild-angeltasche-modell-2011.html


----------



## siloaffe (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Aus Erfahrung kann ich die Tasche, den Kecher, den Rutenständer und die Knicklichter empfehlen. 

Die Gastangler haben so ein Lidl Set getestet, aber guck selbst.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PvT91ETmyY


----------



## Denis98 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Hallo Leute ;-)
Hab jetzt schon öfter den Begriff "Norma" gehört ,w
Was bedeutet der Begriff ?


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Denis98 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ;-)
> Hab jetzt schon öfter den Begriff "Norma" gehört ,w
> Was bedeutet der Begriff ?



Ist ein Discounter wie Lidl: http://www.norma-online.de/_d_/

Gibts den nicht deutschlandweit?


----------



## Denis98 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Aso okay ,also bei uns mal nicht


----------



## Sir Pommes (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

so, grad wieder rein vom Lidl

war ja vorm Angelzeug mehr Gedränge als bei mancher MediaMarkt-Eröffnung 

nach etwas Überlegung habe ich mir die letzte Tasche gekrallt und bin von der Qualität nach dem Auspacken wirklich angetan. Alles sehr ordentlich vernäht, gute Reißverschlüsse, das Ding ist robust im Aufbau und besitzt viel Platz zum Verstauen des "Zeugs" . 8 Köderboxen inklusive .... da kann man nicht meckern. 

so ein Grundangelzubehörset (ohne Rute und Rolle) ist auch in meinen Wagen gewandert, weil ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass man bei Posen, Knicklichtern, Gummistoppern, Aalglocke und Bleisortiment nichts falsch machen kann ... und im Laden ganz nebenbei bemerkt auch gut das doppelte bezahlt

klar, es steht jetzt natürlich nicht BALZER auf den Schwimmern und es handelt sich bestimmt um "no-name-Blei" das ganz sicher weniger schnell auf den Grund des Gewässers sinkt  als das aus dem Fachgeschäft ( |rolleyes ) aber hey ... ich habe gespart und lege das gesparte Geld in eine neue Rute an. So haben beide was davon: Lidl und der Fachhändler meines Vertrauens   

na und ich natürlich auch  :m


----------



## Torsten86 (21. März 2013)

Sooooo liebe Leute und ich war gerade beim norma wegen der Tasche auch da die letzte bekommen die gefiel mit besser als die beim Lidl und bin auch sehr begeistert robust sind zwar nur vier Boxen drin aber das reicht mir sonst passt noch recht viel zusätzlich rein 

Und wenn mich mein Auge nicht täuscht stand so eine mal beim Händler für 60 Euronen  

Alles in allem gute Tasche für wenig Geld


----------



## AnfängerTheo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Okay 
Danke für eure Meinungen hier..


----------



## HRO1961 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Dann führ doch mal bitte aus, was einen verantwortungsbewussten Angler von einem verantwortungslosen Angler unterscheidet, nur weil er sich Bleischrot im Wert von 1,00 € (die Dose) ans Vorfach klippt, anstatt Bleischrot im Wert von 6,90 (die Dose). Oder was Verantwortungsvoller daran ist, einen Schwimmer im Wert von 4 € das Stück zu verwenden, als einen Schwimmer im Wert von 0,50 €...
> 
> Ich verstehs nämlich (wie mein Vorredner) auch nicht - aber als verantwortungsbewusstloser Angler will ich ja stets dazu lernen ...


 

Deine Beispiele mögen dazu beitragen, die Aussage Merlins in Frage zu stellen.

Spätestens dann, wenn wir von Wirbeln, Vorfächern oder Wobblern ohne Seele sprechen, bin ich auf der Seite von Merlin vonner Hafenkante (auch wenns mir schwerfällt) Gerade beim "Kleinkram" sollte man nicht sparen.

Vielleicht kann man noch über das Wort "verantwortungslos" streiten, aber es muss ja nicht sein, dass ein Hecht mit Blechköder im Maul im Wasser langsam verreckt, nur weil der Wirbel billigster Scheixx war.

Die Tasche von Lidl z.B. ist - nichtzuletzt wegen der Geräteboxen - nur zu empfehlenl. Ich habe 3 zu Hause und eine davon seit Jahren. Geile Teile


Gruss von der Ostsee


----------



## Lenzibald (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Servus.
Leute mir ist nur eines schleierhaft bei den Lidl, Norma und was weiß ich welche Angebote es noch gibt. 99% aller Boardies schreiben Schrott, Mist, Müll und auf keinen Fall brauchbar.
Wie kammt es dann das wenn man nicht 20minuten nach Geschäftsöffnung da ist, immer fast alles ausverkauft ist. Mir kommt eher vor viele schämen sich oder wollen nicht zugeben das sie doch dort einkaufen.
Ich sage das die Sachen durchaus brauchbar sind egal ob Haken oder Schnur wie Rute und Rolle. 
Und ja ich habe auch solche Angebote gekauft und auf die Spinner und Blinker schon einige Forellen Barsche und Hechte gefangen ohne das sich die Haken aufbiegen oder die Wirbel gebrochen sind.
MfG
Lenzi
Ps
Ich habe noch bei keinem einzigen Geräteändler bei uns solche Anstürme erlebt wenns Sonderangebote gab.


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Leute mir ist nur eines schleierhaft bei den Lidl, Norma und was weiß ich welche Angebote es noch gibt. 99% aller Boardies schreiben Schrott, Mist, Müll und auf keinen Fall brauchbar.
> Wie kammt es dann das wenn man nicht 20minuten nach Geschäftsöffnung da ist, immer fast alles ausverkauft ist. Mir kommt eher vor viele schämen sich oder wollen nicht zugeben das sie doch dort einkaufen.
> Ich sage das die Sachen durchaus brauchbar sind egal ob Haken oder Schnur wie Rute und Rolle.
> ...



es ist schon einiges an "schrott" dabei also augen auf, aber es gibt auch gute sachen.
beim "normalen" angelhändler gibts den ansturm eben nicht, weil dort eben fast auschließlich angler hingehen.
lidl und co da geht jeder hin.
und wenn eben irgendwo ein schild "angebot, rabatt, sonderangebot etc" hängt stürmt erst mal jeder hin.
das ist nun mal so, da hakt bei den meisten im dachkasten etwas aus.
und genau dies nutzen eben die gutbezahlten marketingfuzzis aus.
und dies klappt in allen branchen.

antonio


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Deine Beispiele mögen dazu beitragen, die Aussage Merlins in Frage zu stellen.
> 
> Spätestens dann, wenn wir von Wirbeln, Vorfächern oder Wobblern ohne Seele sprechen, bin ich auf der Seite von Merlin vonner Hafenkante (auch wenns mir schwerfällt) Gerade beim "Kleinkram" sollte man nicht sparen.
> 
> ...


 

Danke Achim :m
so hätte ich es auch schreiben können..hätte sich netter angehört.

Ansonstens:
 Geiz ist scheinbar immer noch geil..


----------



## Torsten86 (21. März 2013)

Ok ich oute mich :


Ich kaufe bei Lidl,Aldi  und wie sie alle Heißen 

Und nochwas :

Dort gehe ich sowieso immer einkaufen also auch Lebensmittel 
So jetzt ist es raus


----------



## HRO1961 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

So nun war ich in der Mittagspause mal schnell bei Lidl und habe mir das Angebot mal angeschaut.


Wie gesagt, die Taschen sind Klasse. Habe dann die Raubfisch- und Pilksets angeschaut.


Mmmmh. Überwiegend Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht. (z.B sind die Wirbel im Raubfischset - wahrscheinlich um trotz der schlechten Qualität für die nötige Tragkraft zu sorgen - so überdimensioniert, dass sich mich an mein Norwegentackle erinnern)

Die Rollen? Weiß nicht. Wahrscheinlich der gleiche Schrott, den Askari mit seinen Billig-Combos anbietet.
Sensationeller Preis, aber für wie lange????

Wer so billig kauft, kauft 2 x oder 3x oder........


----------



## chris_85 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Deine Beispiele mögen dazu beitragen, die Aussage Merlins in Frage zu stellen.
> 
> Spätestens dann, wenn wir von Wirbeln, Vorfächern oder Wobblern ohne Seele sprechen, bin ich auf der Seite von Merlin vonner Hafenkante (auch wenns mir schwerfällt) Gerade beim "Kleinkram" sollte man nicht sparen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man noch über das Wort "verantwortungslos" streiten, aber es muss ja nicht sein, dass ein Hecht mit Blechköder im Maul im Wasser langsam verreckt, nur weil der Wirbel billigster Scheixx war.



An Polemik kaum noch zu übertreffen.
Woher beziehst du dein wissen über die Festigkeit dieser Produkte? Führst du Zugversuche nach reproduzierbarem Standard durch? Dieser "Kleinkram" ist sicher genau so wertig wie das Zeug was es beim Angelladen gibt, nur dass hier eben nicht DAM, Balzer, Fox oder weiss der geier was draufsteht...

Einfach mal wild etwas behaupten, ohne auch nur ansatzweise einen stichhaltigen Beweis zu führen.

Die erfahrung zeigt nämlich, das diese Klamotten genau so standfest sind, wie alles andere ebenfalls, was man im Angelzubehörshop findet.


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



chris_85 schrieb:


> An Polemik kaum noch zu übertreffen.
> Woher beziehst du dein wissen über die Festigkeit dieser Produkte? Führst du Zugversuche nach reproduzierbarem Standard durch? Dieser "Kleinkram" ist sicher genau so wertig wie das Zeug was es beim Angelladen gibt, nur dass hier eben nicht DAM, Balzer, Fox oder weiss der geier was draufsteht...
> 
> Einfach mal wild etwas behaupten, ohne auch nur ansatzweise einen stichhaltigen Beweis zu führen.
> ...


 


Ich behaupte es nicht ....ich weiß es !!
Ich finde es schon etwas grenzwertig so ein Blödsinn hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Kaka (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

So, habe mir heute mal das Vorfachhakenset (http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln/CRIVIT-Vorfachhakenset) und eine Freilaufrolle 5000 (http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln/CRIVIT-Angelfreilaufrolle-1) gekauft. 

Über die Rolle liest man ja viel gutes und auch schlechtes. Ich will mir als Angelanfänger einfach selber mal ein Bild machen. Ebenso bei den Haken. Hab einen mal rausgeholt und mit Gewalt versucht zu biegen. Macht für mich einen stabilen Eindruck. 

Wie gesagt, fange jetzt erst an mit Angeln und die 20 € für den Selbstversuch waren es mir wert. Und wenns wirklich so bodenloser Schrott ist, hab ich halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## chris_85 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich behaupte es nicht ....ich weiß es !!


interessant... auf welcher Grundlage basiert dein wissen?



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon etwas grenzwertig so ein Blödsinn hier zu schreiben.



grenzwertig ist es hier pauschal haltlose behauptungen aufzustellen.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich behaupte es nicht ....ich weiß es !!
> Ich finde es schon etwas grenzwertig so ein Blödsinn hier zu schreiben.


 

Und ich "weiß", das es eben nicht so ist! Merkste was?

Solange Du keinen Wissenschaftlichen Test anbringst oder auf eine Studie zurück greifen kannst, sind alles nur Erfahrungswerte und "Hörensagen".

@ Kaka:

Ich fische die selbe Rolle seit einigen Jahren beim Aal angeln und bis jetzt alles tipitopi.
Sicherlich wird sie nichts sein, um damit täglich 20 Pfünder-Karpfen zu drillen, aber das müsste ja jedem selbst klar sein.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Das Kleinzeug (Wirbel, Haken) ist ganz ok, zwar nicht super aber es hällt was es verspricht, die Wobbler sind meist Käse weil sie nicht laufen, Blinker, Spinner sind ok.


----------



## chris_85 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Inwiefern das Handling zu beurteilen, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Hier wurde u.a. behauptet dass die Festigkeit der Kleinteile unzureichend und lebensgefährlich für den Fisch ist.

Unfassbar wie naiv einige durch die Welt laufen und alles runter beten, was ihnen die Marketingleute ins Hirn pflanzen...


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Und ich "weiß", das es eben nicht so ist! Merkste was?
> 
> Solange Du keinen Wissenschaftlichen Test anbringst oder auf eine Studie zurück greifen kannst, sind alles nur Erfahrungswerte und "Hörensagen".
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaka (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das Kleinzeug (Wirbel, Haken) ist ganz ok, zwar nicht super aber es hällt was es verspricht, die Wobbler sind meist Käse weil sie nicht laufen, Blinker, Spinner sind ok.



Wenn es hält was es verspricht, langt es doch auch oder? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Haken großartig verbiegt wenn ich es mit normaler Kraft nicht schaffe. 

@Windelwilli: Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Rolle bei mir auch so läuft. Will die Rolle an eine alte, lange Teleskoprute von meinem schon lange verstorbenen Opa hinmachen. Die Rute ist alt aber mit neuer Rolle zum Grund- und Posenfischen für einen Anfänger wie mich sollte es zum Ausprobieren reichen. Und jedes Mal hängt da bestimmt kein 20 Pfund Karpfen dran :m

Hab ich dafür mit der 5000er eigentlich die richtige Rolle genommen oder wäre eine 3000er besser gewesen. Noch waren welche da für einen eventuellen Umtausch...


----------



## bombe220488 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

ich hab mir vorhin die tasche gekauft und denke das man bei der nicht viel falsch machen kann und wenn ich mir die sortimentsboxen zuhause in den schrank stelle.

von dem übrigen kram dort halte ich nichts...


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wenn es hält was es verspricht, langt es doch auch oder?


Für die meisten wahrscheinlich ja, gibt einige Ausnahmen.



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Haken großartig verbiegt wenn ich es mit normaler Kraft nicht schaffe.
> ...


Kommt drauf an was dran hängt, ein unerwartet großer Fisch macht ordentlich Druck.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Mag schon sein dass da bei manchen Sachen wie Vorfächern die Qualität stimmt. Trotzdem kaufe ich das Zeug nicht.  Ich mache Vorfächer selber, alle. Und wenn ich doch mal Vorfächer kaufe, kaufe ich lieber altbewährte Markensachen ausm Angelladen als von einem Discounter, der einmal im Jahr ne Riesenbestellung aufgibt.
Im letzten Lidlangelset mit Rute waren Stahlvorfächer von 20 cm Länge drin, das nenn ich fahrlässig.
Die Sets sind doch außerdem bunt zusammengewürfelt und nichts passt zusammen, hab schon mehrere begutachtet.
Und am beispiel des Stahlvorfachsets: Diese grünen bekommt man auf ebay hinterhergeworfen, die paar chinadrillinge rechtfertigen die 5 euro auch nicht.

Angler sollten bei den grundlegenden sachen wie Haken und schnur keine Experimente wagen. Selbst wenn ein vorfach die angegeben KG-Zahl hält heißt es noch lange nicht dass es auch so abriebsarm ist wie Qualitätsschnur.
Ich hatte mal Vorfächer, die haben nur einen Stein gesehen und schon hingen die Fäden runter.

Wer Respekt vor den Fischen hat testet, markenware sowie noname. es kann immer qualitätsschwankungen geben.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wenn es hält was es verspricht, langt es doch auch oder? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Haken großartig verbiegt wenn ich es mit normaler Kraft nicht schaffe.



es gibt Haken, je nach Material, welche mitfedern und andere verbiegen sich überhauptnicht und brechen einfach.


----------



## Kaka (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Wer Respekt vor den Fischen hat testet, markenware sowie noname. es kann immer qualitätsschwankungen geben.



Sehe ich auch so. 

Und wie teste ich den Ernstfall? Sorry für die Frage, aber bin wie gesagt Anfänger


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Das Einzige, was mich da interessiert ist dieses Mückenband, weil ich dieses Jahr wieder nach Schweden fahre. Hat das schon mal jemand getestet? Da die Viecher echt nerven, greift man ja nach jedem Strohhalm ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Kaka schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> Und wie teste ich den Ernstfall? Sorry für die Frage, aber bin wie gesagt Anfänger



Bastel Dir aus stabilem Draht einen kleinen Haken mit Henkel dran, oder kauf dir gleich einen:

http://www.bac-shop.de/images/thumbnail/produkte/xlarge/korda_pulla.jpg

Damit kannst anständig testen, auf der anderen Seite eine Zugwaage dann siehst du wo das gnze hingeht.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

einfach mal das Vorfach aufhängen und an den haken Gewicht hängen, die schnur über stein ziehen und schauen was da so passiert, mit ner zange den haken bearbeiten um zu schauen wann er bricht.

ich muss mich korrigieren, im letzten Raubfischset mit rute und rolle war ein stahlvorfach von nicht mal 15 cm länge, sehr fischfreundlich mmh. idioten oder naivlinge verangeln damit erstmal fisch.


und den Haken würde ich keinen mm Vertrauen schenken, das is 100 pro so billiges, unbiegsames material das mittendrin einfach bricht. stumpf werden die auch sehr schnell. klar gibt es auch hochwertige haken aus diesem material, aber begutachtet mal die bruchkante bei billigen und guten, falls der gute überhaupt bricht.


leute die einem supermarkt in angelsachen vertrauen und einfach ranhängen was da so drin ist gehören mit der scheißhausbirschtn ausghaut.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ...
> Im letzten Lidlangelset mit Rute waren Stahlvorfächer von 20 cm Länge drin, das nenn ich fahrlässig.


 Warum, zum Spinnfischen sind die absolut ausreichend.



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ...Die Sets sind doch außerdem bunt zusammengewürfelt und nichts passt zusammen, hab schon mehrere begutachtet.
> Und am beispiel des Stahlvorfachsets: Diese grünen bekommt man auf ebay hinterhergeworfen, die paar chinadrillinge rechtfertigen die 5 euro auch nicht.


Die meisten Drillinge kommen aus Schweden, nicht aus China. So bunt gewürfelt wie Du es behauptest sind die Sets gar nicht  Hat alles einen Sinn und deckt viel ab.



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ...Angler sollten bei den grundlegenden sachen wie Haken und schnur keine Experimente wagen. Selbst wenn ein vorfach die angegeben KG-Zahl hält heißt es noch lange nicht dass es auch so abriebsarm ist wie Qualitätsschnur.


Es gibt so miese "Qualitätsschnur" das glaubt man kaum.



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte mal Vorfächer, die haben nur einen Stein gesehen und schon hingen die Fäden runter.


 Was?



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ...Wer Respekt vor den Fischen hat testet, markenware sowie noname. es kann immer qualitätsschwankungen geben.


Bei no name ist man darauf gefasst, bei Marken eher nicht und ist mehr erstaunt 

Ich verteidige weder den Fachhändler noch den Discounter, jeder Angler sollte sein Hirn einzuschalten und selbst testen/probieren um anschließend zu entscheiden. Ich finde es immens überheblich einem Anfänger eine teure Ausstattung anzuraten und sich zu spezialisieren, auch Low Budget Material taugt vieles und reicht meist für 1-2 Jahre Erfahrung sammeln. Danach hat man hoffentlich genug Erfahrung zusammen und entscheidet weitere Einkäufe selbst mit Verstand.


----------



## Kaka (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Habe jetzt einen Haken der Größe 2 etwa zwei Minuten mit der Zange bearbeitet, dann ist er gebrochen. Was bedeutet das? Fische, die es bei uns gibt, zumindest fast alle, haben doch nicht die gleiche Kraft wie ein Mensch?!

Noch was: Gleiches probiert mit einem Haken, der nach der Angelprüfung von einem Angelshop verteilt wurde: Quantum Crypton heißt der. Hinten steht Zebco drauf. Ist das Markenware? Auf jeden Fall ist er nach Zangenbearbeitung deutlich schneller gebrochen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Kaka schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Haken der Größe 2 etwa zwei Minuten mit der Zange bearbeitet, dann ist er gebrochen. Was bedeutet das? Fische, die es bei uns gibt, zumindest fast alle, haben doch nicht die gleiche Kraft wie ein Mensch?!



Ein Fisch kann etwa 1/3 seines Gewichtes in den Kampf werfen. Ein Mensch kann auf Dauer mit der Rute etwa 2 kg Druck ausüben, 4 - 5 kg sind möglich aber nicht über längere Zeit.

10 Min mit der Zange würde die meisten unserer Fische sicher an Land bringen, vorausgesetzt der Rest stimmt.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

20 cm sind ein Witz, es war ja nicht mal 20 cm.
Genau, Anfänger kaufen sich diesen "ausgewogenen" Kack um nach 4 verangelten Hechten mal über Ausrüstung nachzudenken.


----------



## HRO1961 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



chris_85 schrieb:


> An Polemik kaum noch zu übertreffen.
> .


 

Was meine teilweise Einschätzung und teilweise meine Erfahrung (basierend auf Erfahrungen von Leuten, die diese Sets gekauft haben) mit Polemik zu tun haben, weißt vielleicht nur du allein.#q
Am Schluss muss eh jeder selbst entscheiden wo und was er kauft.

Wenn hier aber der Eindruch vermittelt wird, dass diese Artikel bei diesem Preis genau so gut sind, wie teure Markenartikel, dann ist das so absurd, wie die Aussage des Dacia-Fahrers, wenn dieser behauptet, sein Auto sei so gut wie ein BMW und heißt eben nur anders.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> 20 cm sind ein Witz, es war ja nicht mal 20 cm.
> Genau, Anfänger kaufen sich diesen "ausgewogenen" Kack um nach 4 verangelten Hechten mal über Ausrüstung nachzudenken.



Beim Spinnfischen sind 20 cm ausreichend, beim Köderfisch sind 50 cm ein muß. 

Ich habe mehr "alte Hasen" den Kram kaufen sehen wie Anfänger. Die 4 Hechte muß der Anfänger sich erstmal erarbeiten, so wie Du hier schreibst kommst Du mir vor wie ein militanter Tierrechtler oder verbitterter Angelladenbesitzer der eigene Fehler als die der Kunden verkauft.

€


Kaka schrieb:


> Noch was: Gleiches probiert mit einem Haken, der nach der Angelprüfung von einem Angelshop verteilt wurde: Quantum Crypton heißt der. Hinten steht Zebco drauf. Ist das Markenware? Auf jeden Fall ist er nach Zangenbearbeitung deutlich schneller gebrochen...


 Zebco (Quantum ist eine deren Marken) ist ein bekannter Hersteller im Angelbereich.


HRO1961 schrieb:


> ...Wenn hier aber der Eindruch vermittelt wird, dass diese Artikel bei diesem Preis genau so gut sind, wie teure Markenartikel, dann ist das so absurd, wie die Aussage des Dacia-Fahrers, wenn dieser behauptet, sein Auto sei so gut wie ein BMW und heißt eben nur anders.


Habe ich nicht versucht, aber der PKW Vergleich ist gut, beide würden einen ans Ziel bringen, nur die letzten 20% rauskitzeln, das ist eine andere Sache


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

10 min mit der Zange, neue Maßeinheit^^


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> 20 cm sind ein Witz, es war ja nicht mal 20 cm.
> Genau, Anfänger kaufen sich diesen "ausgewogenen" Kack um nach 4 verangelten Hechten mal über Ausrüstung nachzudenken.


 


Manche wollen das einfach nicht verstehen. !!

Alle rennen immer mit dem neusten besten Smartphone rum..
aber müssen mit dem letzten Schrott angeln gehen#d


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Militanter Tierrechtler, pff, Respekt nenn ich es.
Beim angeln kann soviel scheiß passieren und ein Angler sollte auf alles gefasst sein. 20 cm überbeisst ein schöner Hecht ja schon fast mit etwas pech, er schleift kurz vorm ufer mit der Schnauze im boden rum, er dreht sich womöglich und erwischt doch noch die hauptschnur, alles schon gesehn.
Wenn wir hier schon respektlos werden: du kommst mir vor wie ein Teenie der keine Bock auf Veratnwortung hat.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Militanter Tierrechtler, pff, Respekt nenn ich es.


Lies nochmal, evtl verstehst Du es.



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Beim angeln kann soviel scheiß passieren und ein Angler sollte auf alles gefasst sein. 20 cm überbeisst ein schöner Hecht ja schon fast mit etwas pech, er schleift kurz vorm ufer mit der Schnauze im boden rum, er dreht sich womöglich und erwischt doch noch die hauptschnur, alles schon gesehn.


Ich meinte Spinnfischen, angele seit gut 20 Jahren mit Kunstködern, dass ein Hecht den Köder inkl Vorfach überbissen hat, habe ich jedoch 1-2 Mal gesehen, das war allerdings beim Naturköder der Fall.



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier schon respektlos werden: du kommst mir vor wie ein Teenie der keine Bock auf Veratnwortung hat.


Danke, das nenn ich mal ein Kompliment


----------



## Franky D (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Militanter Tierrechtler, pff, Respekt nenn ich es.
> Beim angeln kann soviel scheiß passieren und ein Angler sollte auf alles gefasst sein. 20 cm überbeisst ein schöner Hecht ja schon fast mit etwas pech, er schleift kurz vorm ufer mit der Schnauze im boden rum, er dreht sich womöglich und erwischt doch noch die hauptschnur, alles schon gesehn.
> Wenn wir hier schon respektlos werden: du kommst mir vor wie ein Teenie der keine Bock auf Veratnwortung hat.


 
leute kommt mal wieder runter tut euch das schlechte wetter etwa nich gut? 
Jeder ja gerne wie er mag, aber ich sehe das ähnlich das nicht alles vom discounter gleich schlecht sein muss aber meiner meinung nach wenn man mal genau aussiebt und das was als brauchbar übrig bleibt kriege ich mindestens das gleiche in besserer qualität im angelladen


----------



## HRO1961 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



chris_85 schrieb:


> Inwiefern das Handling zu beurteilen, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> Hier wurde u.a. behauptet dass die Festigkeit der Kleinteile unzureichend und *lebensgefährlich* für den Fisch ist.
> 
> Unfassbar wie naiv einige durch die Welt laufen und alles runter beten, was ihnen die Marketingleute ins Hirn pflanzen...


 
Du musst das hier Geschriebene schon richtig verstehen. Mir ging es in meiner Aussage nicht um eine *Lebensgefahr* für den Fisch|kopfkrat, denn diese ist zweifelsfrei höher nach einer sicheren Landung

Mir ging es um die Art des Ablebens.#q


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

deine überhebliche und beleidigende Art und Weise werd ich nicht mit einer antwort billigen.


----------



## Franky D (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> deine überhebliche und beleidigende Art und Weise werd ich nicht mit einer antwort billigen.


 
beziehst du das auf mein post? da sehe ich nichts von einer beleidigung oder überheblichkeit


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Jetzt kommt mal wieder runter ...

Klar ist das kein High-End Zeugs.... Tasche usw. sind echt gut Teile.... die Köderboxen sind bedingt tauglich... (Vater musste letztes jahr mal eine testen...).

Die Spinner laufen ... ok das Stahlvorfach wäre mir auch zu kurz (hatte schon hechte die sich im Drill das Vorfach über die Schnautze gewickelt hatten....)...

Die Shads und Twister sind aber Rotz... viel zu steif, die Winkel vom Schwanzteller sind hart an der Grenze und die Schwanzwurzel der Shads ist zu dick....


----------



## csi-zander (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

vorausgeschickt; ja, ich bin einer, der seeeehr gutes geld für kleinteile und zubehör ausgibt und nein, ich werde nicht bei lidl einkaufen. -aber nicht weil ich die sachen für schrott halte, sondern weil es mir zuviel spaß macht samstagsvormittags gemütlich den händler meines vertrauens zu besuchen. |rolleyes

aber nun zur sache; ich verstehe die aufregung nicht ganz. liebe leute, was glaubt ihr denn wo die 'markenware' produziert wird? etwa in London, Paris, oder in Düsseldorf auf der Königsallee im weißen Kittel unter luftdichten Laborbedingungen???

Nee, die lassen ebenso in china und fernost fertigen. und nun kaufen discounter einmal im jahr die überproduktion oder ladenhüter und können über die masse andere preise machen.
insgesamt hat man gute chancen, dass markenware und discountartikel auf der gleichen maschiene gefertigt wurden.
-so durfte ich beruflich mit anschauen, wie in einem kundenbetrieb möhren aus holland angeliefert, abgeladen und verpackt wurden. nach 2 stunden wurde die folie gewechselt und aus 'rewe biolinie' wurde vom gleichen feld 'aldimöhren'.
nun denke man mal über preis und qualität nach...

also pfeift auf die marketingmeinung und preispolitik. seht es realistisch und entscheidet selber was in die gerätekiste wandert! (Vielleicht liegt der gleiche artikel ja nebeneinander -einmal von dam, einmal von lidl...|supergri )


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ich weiss, dass ich meine Lidl Angeltasche schon einmal bei einem Gerätehändler gesehen hab. Exakt die gleichen Boxen und die gleiche Aufmachung, natürlich  "gerelabelt", leider weiss ich nicht mehr von welcher Firma. Als ich auf den Preis geschaut habe ist mir schwindelig geworden. Ich meine, dass waren um die 60 Euro gewesen.


----------



## siloaffe (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ha ha ha wat is `n hier los? 

Ich bekringel mich grade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sicher sollte man sich das zeug vor dem Gebrauch gut angucken und das ein oder Andere evtl. aussortieren. 
Aber was hier so an Moralpredigten gehalten wird,... 
Ich schmeiß mich weg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Kram wird doch zu 99% in den selben Werken, aus den selben Rohstoffen produziert egal ob da Balzer, Cormoran, Shimano, Browning, Cirivit oder Pusemuckel drauf steht. 


Nun zum Thema: 

ich wollte mir eben ne Tasche holen, keine mehr da|motz:aus blankem Frust hab ich mir die letzte 5000er Freilaufrolle mit geholt, diese wird in der Frühjahrsschonzeit am mein Mip Evo Powerfeeder gemacht und dann guck ich mal was sie zum 200g+ Feedern sagt, bzw. wie lange sie es mit macht 

Vorab schon mal ne einschätzung: 

-Die äußere verarbeitiung ist ganz gut 
-Sie lässt sich  sauber ohne komische Geräuche durch kurbeln
-Der Freilauf lässt sich recht fein einstellen, 
-Die Bremse lässt sich auch gut einstellen, läuft nicht ganz ruckfrei was an den knochten trockenen Filzbremsscheiben liegen dürfte 
-Das Gehäuse ist erstaunlich verwindungssteif 
-Die Achse ist für ne 5000er Rolle recht dünn

Mein Fazit: 

Ich hatte schon Markenrollen im 50,-€ bereich in der Hand die nen deutlich schlechteren Eindruck gemacht haben. 
Ich bin gespannt|wavey:


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

dass viels vom gleichen Band fällt ist kein Geheimnis, v. A. die Allroundmarken.

Doch gibt es auch noch Firmen die in China Qualität herstellen lassen und einen Ruf zu verlieren haben, deren Produkte sicherlich nicht vom Balzerband fallen.


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



csi-zander schrieb:


> vorausgeschickt; ja, ich bin einer, der seeeehr gutes geld für kleinteile und zubehör ausgibt und nein, ich werde nicht bei lidl einkaufen. -aber nicht weil ich die sachen für schrott halte, sondern weil es mir zuviel spaß macht samstagsvormittags gemütlich den händler meines vertrauens zu besuchen. |rolleyes
> 
> aber nun zur sache; ich verstehe die aufregung nicht ganz. liebe leute, was glaubt ihr denn wo die 'markenware' produziert wird? etwa in London, Paris, oder in Düsseldorf auf der Königsallee im weißen Kittel unter luftdichten Laborbedingungen???
> 
> ...


 

#q
Und nächste Woche kommt der Osterhase vorbei gehoppelt....
Lidl verkauft natürlich nur Markenware das ist nur viel billiger 
weil die die Sachen mit Verlust verkaufen weil die so nett sind.
Wo lebt Ihr eigentlich...???


----------



## csi-zander (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

mein lieber merlin, bist du etwa ein frustrieter gerätehändler, der es nicht verknusen kann in den 3 lidl-angebotstagen 2 ruten, 4 kisten spaltblei und 1,5km Schnur weniger zu verkaufen, oder einfach nicht helle genug um wirtschaftliche zusammenhänge zu durchschauen? 

falls du wert darauf legen solltest, kann ich durchaus einmal versuchen dir zu erklären, dass marken- und billigartikel im gleichen werk zur auslastung des maschinenparks gefertigt werden.

oder du verrätst mir im gegenzug in welchem hochtechnisierten labor die kleinteile aus deiner gerätebox in handarbeit mit spezialwerkzeug besonders hochwertig mit 4-facher qualitätskontrolle gefertigt werden.


----------



## chris_85 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Lidl verkauft natürlich nur Markenware das ist nur viel billiger
> ...



ich frage mich wo du lebst, oder gedenkst zu leben. denn genau so ist es...

da gibt es noch nicht einmal Verlust bei, da hier keine Gewinnmarge fürs Markenimage enthalten ist, keine kosten für Werbung. zusätzlich geringere Herstellungskosten pro stück, da die Produktionsstätte ausgelastet ist und u.U. Geringere Lagerkosten etc pp.

da summiert sich so einiges auf was beim Discounter Angebot keine rolle für den Preis einnimmt.

Außerdem sind derartige Discounterangebote nicht dazu da unmengen an Gewinn zu generieren, sondern den Kunden in die Filiale zu holen...

Wach mal auf aus deiner Traumwelt...


----------



## strafer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Von der Tasche kann ich auch nur abraten. Hab mir die mal vor etwa 2 Jahren gekauft. Da kam sie nur 19Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Eine Seitentasche schliesst nicht mehr und von den enthaltenen Kleinteileboxen schliesst auch nur noch eine richtig.
Das einzigst Empfehlenswerte sind die Knicklichter.


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



strafer schrieb:


> Von der Tasche kann ich auch nur abraten. Hab mir die mal vor etwa 2 Jahren gekauft. Da kam sie nur 19Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Eine Seitentasche schliesst nicht mehr und von den enthaltenen Kleinteileboxen schliesst auch nur noch eine richtig.
> Das einzigst Empfehlenswerte sind die Knicklichter.



ist schon länger als 2 jahre her, vor 2 jahren hat sie schon 25 € gekostet.
meine ist schon 4 jahre und immer noch alles bestens, inclusive der boxen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Jungs, bleibt mal ruhig, nicht persönlich werden, ihr wisst doch, sonst  Punkte!!


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



chris_85 schrieb:


> ich frage mich wo du lebst, oder gedenkst zu leben. denn genau so ist es...
> 
> da gibt es noch nicht einmal Verlust bei, da hier keine Gewinnmarge fürs Markenimage enthalten ist, keine kosten für Werbung. zusätzlich geringere Herstellungskosten pro stück, da die Produktionsstätte ausgelastet ist und u.U. Geringere Lagerkosten etc pp.
> 
> ...




Schön wäre es ja....aber in der Realität sieht das ganz anders aus.

So ich bin raus....bevor es Ärger mit Thomas gibt |rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



strafer schrieb:


> Von der Tasche kann ich auch nur abraten. Hab mir die mal vor etwa 2 Jahren gekauft. Da kam sie nur 19Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Eine Seitentasche schliesst nicht mehr und von den enthaltenen Kleinteileboxen schliesst auch nur noch eine richtig.
> Das einzigst Empfehlenswerte sind die Knicklichter.


 

Mein Vater hat die Dunkelgrüne aus der ersten Serie von Lidl... min 4 Jahre her... alles bestens bisher.

Meine gleichalte Spro Tasche ist inzwischen kaput, da die Reissverschlüsse und das Aussenmaterial nicht so robust ist...

Für den Preis def. immernoch bestens!


----------



## Sir Pommes (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

so, 

da es bei Lidl keine Knicklichter in der Filiale gab, bin ich noch mal schnell zu NORMA rüber. Dort kostete das 50er Pack bloß  3,99 EUR ( immerhin 2 Eur weniger als bei der Konkurenz). Also gleich mal 4 Packungen in den Wagen gehauen

anschließend noch ein wenig gestöbert, Angebote mit LIDL verglichen und mir dann doch einen der Bissanzeiger inkl. Bankstick einverleibt. Den Test zuhause hat das günstige Ding bereits bestens überstanden. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr, sehr ordentlich. Der Bankstick robust. Allerdings kann ich natürlich nichts dazu sagen was passiert, sollte es tatsächlich (Gott bewahre!) auch mal regnen. Aber Versuch macht bekanntlich kluch  

alles in allem kann ich die Aufregung nicht verstehen. Das (meiste) Zeug verrichtet seinen Dienst, ist dabei wesentlich günstiger als im Fachgeschäft und hat bei vielen Kritikern doch nur deswegen einen schlechten Ruf, weil sie aus Gründen der Überkonsumierung nur noch den "Kick des NeueN" versprüen, wenn das Neue auch sehr teuer war.

Zudem werden von Lidl oder Norma jetzt auch nicht solch gigantische Mengen verkauft, dass der Fachhandel (zu welchem einige hier im Thread zu gehören scheinen) futterneidisch um sich schlagen muss. 

Ich sehe in diesen Angeboten viel eher eine Chance für den Fachhandel, weil es doch auch Interessenten anlockt, die sich sonst nicht so sehr fürs Angeln begeistern können und sie am Ende, mit dem Virus infiziert, doch wieder in die Fachgeschäfte treibt

Man kann es, bei viel berechtigter Kritik (die Schnüre sind zum Beispiel wirklich grenzwertig) halt auch übertreiben. 

Angeln ist (wie wir ja alle wissen) ein extrem teures Hobby und wenn man hier und da mal ein paar Euro sparen kann, dann kommt zumindest mir das sehr gelegen  #c


----------



## HRO1961 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



csi-zander schrieb:


> mein lieber merlin, bist du etwa ein frustrieter gerätehändler, der es nicht verknusen kann in den 3 lidl-angebotstagen 2 ruten, 4 kisten spaltblei und 1,5km Schnur weniger zu verkaufen, oder einfach nicht helle genug um wirtschaftliche zusammenhänge zu durchschauen?
> 
> falls du wert darauf legen solltest, kann ich durchaus einmal versuchen dir zu erklären, dass marken- und billigartikel im gleichen werk zur auslastung des maschinenparks gefertigt werden.
> 
> oder du verrätst mir im gegenzug in welchem hochtechnisierten labor die kleinteile aus deiner gerätebox in handarbeit mit spezialwerkzeug besonders hochwertig mit 4-facher qualitätskontrolle gefertigt werden.


 


ach mann, jetzt ufert es aber aus. Hier könnte der Eindruck entstehen, dass jegliches Angelzubehör in einer einzigen Chinaschmiede hergestellt wird, um anschließend unterschiedlich gelabelt mit unterschiedlicher Marketingstrategie
bei gleicher Qualität zu unterschiedlichen Preisen verkauft zu werden. Bullshit.
Auch der Hersteller plant in seinem seinem Qualitätsmanagement unterschiedliche Qualitätsmerkmale in unterschiedlichen Preissegmenten an. In Europa angekommen, wird von den Großhändlern selektiert, und der Schrott geht zu den Discountern oder zu großen Verkäuferketten, die damit ihre Billigangebote abdecken.

Meine Freundin hat vor einiger Zeit ne Billig-Brandungs-Combo bei Askari gekauft#q. 2 Ruten, 2 Rollen und ein Dreibein für 119,-- €. Die Ruten leben noch, sind aber schwer wie Hulle, Das Dreibein brach beim ersten Steam am Strand zusammen und die beiden Rollen hörten sich nach 2 -maligem Gebrauch (trotz anschließender Süßwasserreinigung) an wie Kaffeemühlen.
Wir hätten für das Geld lieber ein nettes Restaurant aufsuchen sollen.
Und wer behauptet so eine Billigrollen könnte nur annähernd mit meiner 89,-- € - Rolle (auch kein Mercedes) mithalten, hat keine Ahnung.

Gruss Achim


----------



## Jose (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



FishHunter80Bln schrieb:


> Habe die Tasche schon seit 2011, ich denke nicht, dass sie sich (außer der Optik) doll geändert hat. Hier könnt ihr ein Review vom 2011er Modell lesen. Hoffe gefällt
> 
> http://berlin-street-fishing.blogspot.de/2013/03/lild-angeltasche-modell-2011.html




offenbar hat sich doch was geändert:







ist jetzt "*Lild*"... 

ok., hastig - aber peinlich...

demnächst streetfishing in berlin mit hacken oder harken?


----------



## aalex (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Mal gucken ob sich die Schwarzangler um diese Schnapper, wieder am Tisch prügeln hahahahahahaha


----------



## siloaffe (21. März 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Schwarzangler waren nochmal????? 

Ach ja die mit dem Schild um den Hals


----------



## Hougen (14. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Also Bissanzeiger sollen ganz brauchbar sein, Werkzeuge wie Zange, Rachensperrer etc. auch. Selbst Setzkescher würde sich lohnen, wenn der mit im Angebot ist sowie die Knicklichter. Aber vom Rest würde ich auch eher lieber absehen...unterm Strich kaufst du doppelt und ärgerst dich, wenn du einen kapitalen Fisch wegen schlechtem Material verlierst.
#6


----------



## Hougen (14. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*



> Zitat von *csi-zander*
> 
> 
> _mein lieber merlin, bist du etwa ein  frustrieter gerätehändler, der es nicht verknusen kann in den 3  lidl-angebotstagen 2 ruten, 4 kisten spaltblei und 1,5km Schnur weniger zu verkaufen, oder einfach nicht helle genug um wirtschaftliche zusammenhänge zu durchschauen?
> ...



Das wiederum ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. Oder will man etwa abstreiten, dass VMC Harken die selbe Qualität haben wie Harken aus dem Lidl/Aldi und Co.?? Natürlich gibt es qualitätsunterschiede. Und mal abgesehen von China...China ist nicht der einzige Produktionsort. Ungarn, Polen, etc. ziehen auch ordentlich mit. Entscheident ist, dass der Preis oftmals leider die Qualität bestimmt, auch in der Fertigung. Und der Harken alleine ist nicht nur entscheident, ist man zu faul zum binden, entscheidet auch die Vorfachschnurr am Harken, und vorallem wie sie daran gebunden ist. Ich würde mich da bei Lidl nicht drauf verlassen. Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich habe für 15 euro vor kurzem einen Unterfangkescher für hechte und karpfen (bis 20 kg) mit ordentlich großem kescherkopf gekauft. dieser stammt aus ungarn. solide verarbeitung, kescherkopf kann eingeklappt werden. ich bin damit voll zu frieden. im vergleich zum aldi/lidl-angebot, ist dieser um längen meiner meinung nach besser. ich würde daher aufpassen, ob das zeug aus dem discounter wirklich besser oder gleicher qualität sein soll. ;-)


----------



## paulmeyers (15. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ich hab ingesamt im laufe der letzten Jahre 4-5 Boxen beim Discounter geholt. Gestern mal wieder eine neue Erfahrung gemacht mit dem Lidl/Penny-Scheiss. Beim Auswurf hat sich der 16er Haken mit 2 Maden einfach vom Vorfach gelöst. Einfach so...
Wirbel zerbrochen, Einhänger am Wirbel aufgebogen, Haken mit Fingernagel zerbrochen Haken beim Hänger lösen gebrochen.
An der Schnur kann man nochnichtmal Drachen steigen lassen.
2 Ruten sind schon schrott, die Rollen auch, wobei die einzel zu kaufenden Rollen "wertiger" ausschauen.
Bisher ist quasi alles durchgefallen ausser die schon oft genannte Tasche, die ist wirklich auch ein PreisLeistungssieger, alles andere muss man sich eh später nochmal kaufen von ner richtigen Firma.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Also meine Erfahrung ( bei Penny gekauft ) ist sehr unterschiedlich. Elektronische Bissanzeiger nach 2 Jahren immer noch gut . Die Spinnrute plus Rolle habe ich aus reiner Neugier mal gekauft und wer nicht jeden Tag die Buhnen an der Elbe damit beharken will , der wird auch nicht meckern . Auf die Schnur habe ich ganz verzichtet , ist mit Abstand der letzte Mist und wurde durch 12er geflochtene ersetzt . Auf die Kiste mit Kleinkram kann ich getrost verzichten , dann lieber zum Fachhändler oder bei Ebay Gufis und Haken im Paket kaufen . #h


----------



## spuki666 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ich bin zwar noch recht neu beim angeln aber ich hab mir aus Neugier mal eine Box gekauft und in Augenschein genommen. Die Wirbel kann man echt vergessen, wenn man sie mal so in der Hand dreht, merkt man, dass sie sich schwer drehen und vor allem auch haken, ebenso beim Stahlvorfach. Von den Spinnern habe ich zwei ausprobiert und muss sagen, sie gingen echt gut und auf einen sind die Forellen sogar richtig abgefahren. Der Wobbler schaut nicht wirklich gut aus aber im Wasser lässt er sich gut führen und bewegt sich wie er soll. 
Das Troutbait hab vom Lidl hab ich zwar nicht ausprobiert aber an anderer Stelle gelesen (von Leuten, die es ausprobiert haben), dass es ganz fängig wäre.


----------



## paulmeyers (16. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Da werden immer Sachen bei sein die funktionieren aber das Problem bei den Boxen z.B. das die hälfte Schrott ist vom Inhalt, und dann fährt man wieder günstiger wenn man sich seine benötigten Teile einzeln kauft. 
spuki schreibt ja z.B. das das Stahl, die Wirbel und die Wobbler Schrott sind, die Spinner aber gut sind... für 7,99 hol ich mir nen schönes Spinner Set von Abu bei Ebay...
Ein Vorteil ist sicherlich wenn man sich da einmal durchgekauft hat das man in Zukunft relativ gefeit ist vor Schrottkäufen, den erkennt man schließlich dann 

Das reicht für jemanden der sich so ein  Set in den Wohnwagen legt und das einmal im Jahr aus Spass benutzt.


----------



## DTF72 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Billig kauft man immer zweimal...


----------



## acker (16. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ich hatte mir beim letzten Angebot im Aldi das Spinnkombi aus reinem Interresse am Material geholt. Ich wollte einfach mal schauen was dahinter steckt. 
Für den Preis von knapp 30 Euro habe ich nicht die Welt an Gerät erwartet und auch nicht bekommen !
Die "Spinn" Rute , kann man so auch nicht nennen ! Es ist ein übler Wabbelstock der weit über 300 g wiegt bei seinem angegebenem Wurfgewicht von 50g.
Die Rolle quietschte beim ersten Kurbeln , Ok mal nachgesehen , Schrauben nachgezogen , ein Tropfen Öl hier und da nun läuft sie ganz ok.
Die aufgespulte Schnur war ein leidliches Gummiband , denke als Expander könnte sie gute Dienste leisten aber als Spinnschnur ? Nein.
Wäre ich mit den besagten 30 Euro zum HdV gegangen , noch ein paar wenige Euro drauf gelegt, dann hätte ich mehr vom eingesetzten Geld gehabt . Zumindest hätte man etwas bekommen was wirklich unter der Bezeichnung Spinnrute laufen kann #h


----------



## GeorgeB (16. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Ein interessantes Phänomen, mit welchen Ausreden wir uns immer wieder, Verzeihung, selbst verarschen. 

"Wer billig kauft kauft zwei mal."

"Ich weiß ja, dass es Mist ist, aber ich wollte es nur mal testen, und es hat ja nur 20 € gekostet."

"Für _den_ Preis muss es ja nicht lange halten."

Fast jeder von uns lässt solche Sätze regelmäßig ab. Und fast jeder von uns hat sich schon mal beim Discounter mit billigem Kram eingedeckt. Wohlgemerkt billig. Nicht preiswert.

Der ganze Quatsch begann in den 70ern. Damals kaufte man alles zu Listenpreisen beim Händler an der Ecke. Egal ob Werkzeug, Angelgeräte oder Kleidung. Tchibo war dann die erste Kette, die unterschiedlichste Markenartikel en Gros einkaufte, und dann zum Teil wirklich günstig anbot. Und dort sind wir mit der Unsitte "angefixt" worden Dinge nur deshalb zu kaufen weil sie gerade günstig waren, und nicht, weil man sie wirklich benötigte. Die Discounter sind dann  viele Jahre später auf den Zug aufgesprungen. Heute behaupten erwachsene Menschen "gespart" zu haben, wenn sie überflüssigen Billigkram im "Sonderangebot" gekauft haben, anstatt ein zu sehen, dass sie Geld für Dinge verpulvern, die sie gar nicht gebrauchen. Das ist nichts anderes als eine mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte Kaufsucht.  

Heute gibt es keinen Grund mehr Angelgeräte bei Discountern zu kaufen. Dafür gibt es spezialisierte große Angelgeräte-Handelsketten, bei denen man günstige Produkte kaufen kann, über deren Qualität man sich im web informieren kann. Jeder von uns weiß, dass es so ist. Und trotzdem ist es immer noch so etwas wie eine kleine Sucht, immer mal wieder einen Blick auf vermeintliche Schnäppchen zu werfen.

Man muss sich einfach zwingen, diese Angebote, die eigentlich keine sind, zu ignorieren. Dann entgeht einem vielleicht mal eine recht ordentliche Gerätekiste, ein Käppchen fürs Köpfchen, oder ein Pilker, "der für _den _Preis schon 3 Monate hält". Es erspart uns aber auch den ganzen Billigdreck, den wir uns parallel noch kaufen, worüber wir aber nur ungern reden. Und wenn man wirklich ein bestimmtes Teil benötigt, wird man es auch mal günstig im Fachhandel finden. Aber dann auch wirklich günstig. Nicht billig. 

Warum schreibe ich den Mist eigentlich? Das weiß jeder User des Anglerboards. Jeder Angler. Und trotzdem hört der Quatsch nicht auf. Womit reden wir uns heraus? "Ja, ich weiß, dass es so ist, aaaaaaaaber .... ". Und weiter geht die wilde Schnäppchenjagd, die man besser "Geldvernichtung" nennen sollte. 

In diesem Sinne: Fröhliche Jagd!


----------



## paulmeyers (16. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Wahre Worte George


----------



## Lautertaler (16. April 2013)

*AW: Ab morgen bei Lidl!*

Dem ist nichts aber, auch gar nichts hinzuzufügen!!!

|good:


----------

